

My Five - if you could only follow five people on Twitter, who would you follow? - danielbru
http://myfive.me/

======
cnu
Great.

I didn't sign in yet, but wanted to know if you show a timeline containing
only the tweets from those 5 users?

Edit: Grammar.

------
psql
Brilliant.

